# Sage Northcutt Tap



## amlove21 (Jan 31, 2016)

Un-god-damn-BELIEVABLE. 

He tapped from half guard- all those frothing at the mouth for a 'Super' run at the title need to calm the fuck down. Terrible display. 

Can we all stop rushing Sage Northcutt, now?


----------



## AWP (Jan 31, 2016)

Dana White needed a poster boy and pushed this guy like he was in the WWE running up to WrestleMania. Unlike the WWE you need a certain level of talent, something even the UFC PR machine can't generate.


----------



## amlove21 (Jan 31, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Dana White needed a poster boy and pushed this guy like he was in the WWE running up to WrestleMania. Unlike the WWE you need a certain level of talent, something even the UFC PR machine can't generate.


He tapped in half guard on a choke that was applied _from the wrong side of his body from a dude that's not exactly known for his ground game because he defended in the dumbest possible way. 
_
I explained to my wife (who isn't an idiot by any means but also knows everything she knows about jiu jitsu from my ramblings after gym/work) what was happening in the finish, and she literally said, "I mean... if he just answered the phone and got his hips off the mat he'd be alright, right? Why did this guy tap if he's the second coming of Muhammed Ali/Bruce Lee??"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 31, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Dana White needed a poster boy and pushed this guy like he was in the WWE running up to WrestleMania. Unlike the WWE you need a certain level of talent, something even the UFC PR machine can't generate.



People are lazy today, unless they are true MMA fans they don't/won't follow UFC, or boxing for that matter.  At least not with their pocketbooks.  Dana wants Ronda's movie to be done with, and then he wants her back fighting, and winning.   People know her, they know that name - they will pay to watch.  Think back to when Lesnar was fighting, you could  not turn on even network sports without seeing that beast being spoken about.  Kimbo had a pretty significant internet following - I genuinely believe that if Brock Lesnar and Kimbo Slice were still fighting UFC, Dana would have more hype than he could ever hope for.

UFC is deperate to find their next Liddell, Couture, and Tito Ortiz - That is what will sell pay-per-view, Ronda better dominate her next match (and become more likable) or Dana's pocketbook is not going to like the answer.


----------



## Salt USMC (Jan 31, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> He tapped in half guard on a choke that was applied _from the wrong side of his body from a dude that's not exactly known for his ground game because he defended in the dumbest possible way. _


Just watched the recap and....holy shit.  Yeah.  That's practically a white belt mistake.  Goddamn.


----------



## Poccington (Feb 1, 2016)

It was a pretty quick tap alright.

The one thing I didn't like about Northcutt's loss was the amount of UFC fighters who rushed onto Twitter to absolutely butcher him. A pack of bitter cunts because a 19 year old kid is getting paid more than them. 

As for Northcutt, this loss will probably do wonders for him. It stops the hype train and will give him a chance to actually develop as a fighter rather than being rushed into fights so Dana can make as much money as possible. Everybody loses at some stage, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2016)

I think he is an incredible kick boxer, his wrestling is pretty good, but his BJJ IMHO is severely lacking. I have a bit of a hard time believing he is a purple belt. I think we will see great things from him in the future, besides he is a Texas boy! 

His sister is hawt!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> His sister is hawt!!!



Dude, I don't know...she kinda looks like "him" with long blond hair!


----------



## amlove21 (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry, I am with @Diamondback 2/2 on this one. 

She is a perfect 5/7.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 1, 2016)

sorry, hot = not mistaken for a man when viewed from behind.


----------



## AWP (Feb 1, 2016)

One of those is a man and the other's Sage Northcutt.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 1, 2016)

Ahhh fucking whatever, if she walked into a room, everyone of you dorks would be staring her down doing some kinda gorilla chest beating mating call ritual.

I didn't say she was prefect or the hottest chick out there, but she is hawt. I myself tend to gravitate towards the latin/Asian persuasion, but that chick is a good looking woman.


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 1, 2016)

She looks fine.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 1, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Ahhh fucking whatever, if she walked into a room, everyone of you dorks would be staring her down doing some kinda gorilla chest beating mating call ritual.
> 
> I didn't say she was prefect or the hottest chick out there, but she is hawt. I myself tend to gravitate towards the latin/Asian persuasion, but that chick is a good looking woman.



She's got no way to feed prospective kids, she's got a harsher jawline than I do, that Nasal Plate Armor is fucking nuts, and without the long hair there's nothing discernable in normal day-to-day clothing that it's a she.

I would glare, make this same decision, and go back to focusing on my beer. If "she" came to talk to me, I would ask if she was pre or post op.


----------



## x SF med (Feb 2, 2016)

Her face is a cross between Celine Dion and Sarah Jessica Parker...  not my cup of tea...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 2, 2016)

At least she doesn't look completely like a horse.


----------



## CDG (Feb 2, 2016)

I'd bend her over and show her the 50 states.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 2, 2016)

Yeah, but you're just looking for 2 P with no I included, all design specifications variable depending on your intoxication level and duration since last wick-wetting...


----------



## Salt USMC (Feb 2, 2016)

Ranger Psych said:


> Yeah, but you're just looking for 2 P with no I included, all design specifications variable depending on your intoxication level and duration since last wick-wetting...


----------



## Ranger Psych (Feb 2, 2016)

Pussy and a Pulse, letter i not included because it's a component of penIs?


----------



## sah2117 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## amlove21 (Feb 6, 2016)

CDG said:


> I'd bend her over and show her the 50 states.


Is that a saying?


----------



## AWP (Feb 6, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Is that a saying?



According to Google, yes.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Is that a saying?



I've definitely heard people say that.  I think it might be from The Great Gatsby.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 6, 2016)

CDG said:


> I've definitely heard people say that.  I think it might be from The Great Gatsby.


Try Horrible Bosses.


----------



## CDG (Feb 6, 2016)

medicchick said:


> Try Horrible Bosses.



I know...... That quote is from the same dialogue.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Feb 7, 2016)

The sister is hot. The dude looks like a tremendous douchenozzleperson.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 7, 2016)

Hmmmm, I bet he is a poon tang getting fool, and as I said before, someone to watch in the future.


----------



## Dienekes (Feb 7, 2016)

amlove21 said:


> Is that a saying?


It is now


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 20, 2016)

Speaking of shit shows...

Kimbo should have kept himself confined to the back alleys of L.A. You'd think these two were going into the 12th round they way they are lumbering around.  "Conditioning, party of two!"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 20, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Speaking of shit shows...
> 
> Kimbo should have kept himself confined to the back alleys of L.A. You'd think these two were going into the 12th round they way they are lumbering around.  "Conditioning, party of two!"



I agree, can't stand Kimbo, never could and never understood how he made to the UFC.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 20, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> I agree, can't stand Kimbo, never could and never understood how he made to the UFC.


I'm willing to bet money had a lot to do with it.


----------



## AWP (Feb 20, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I'm willing to bet money had a lot to do with it.



If that fight wasn't fixed I don't know what to say.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 6, 2016)

Brock is back. I don't don't know whether to be excited or feel pity. Some dudes are just wired to want to tears other dudes arms off, regardless of the risk to their own personal health. 

Here Comes the Pain: Brock Lesnar Returns to Octagon at UFC 200


----------

